# A Proper Ivy-League Resume



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

This probably isn't it:
https://www.nysun.com/article/41125?access=494791

I'm trying to get a hold of it now...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the chuckle. Guess I did not miss that much not attending an Ivy League school!


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh, yes, please, let's hire the karate-chopping megolomaniac to whom SEC licensing regulations mean nothing. The Christmas party ought to be a hoot.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*If exposure is what you want, that's what he got . . .*

"An e-mail chain circulated Friday that was obtained by The New York Sun shows that Mr. Vayner's cover letter, resume, and video bounced from bank to bank in New York - from Bain and Company to the Blackstone Group to the Boston Consulting Group to Lehman Brothers and onward."

His approach sounds like a success to me!

Any idea whether it's on "YouTube" yet?


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Reading the article, I was expecting the punch line to include something about YouTube.

If it works he'll be copied if it fails he'll be laughed at.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

The reference to the "chain letter" leads me to believe that he's being laughed at already.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I can find anything. I should start charging


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

No tie in the promo tape? I thought the first rule of being a con was to look the part?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Seems like a typical polymath Russian.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Creative...humorous...all that and more! However, were I seeking a career in finance, I don;t believe those would be the qualities I would choose to showcase.


----------

